
10 cool Web apps developed in two days - abennett
http://www.itworld.com/development/77582/10-cool-web-apps-developed-two-days
======
zeynel1
This "never eat alone" or <http://tablesurfing.com/> may work better in big
cities to match people who want to go eat on a specific restaurant.

